# Insurance blues



## hustle and drive (Feb 3, 2016)

Hello, I have just completed my sign up process to become an UBER partner. However, there is one issue that is preventing me from driving. 
It seems that UBER's current insurance policy only covers the driver with *liability *insurance during the unmatched phase (phase 1), while waiting for a ride request. My current insurance carrier is one of the largest in the country and they will not cover me while online on the UBER partner app (this is understandable). This leaves me with UBER's "liability only" policy while awaiting a ride request. 
My car is currently financed, and they require for there to be *full comprehensive and collision* on the vehicle at ALL times as long as the vehicle is financed by myself (as do all other auto lean holders/financiers). 
I have looked into getting "Rideshare Gap Coverage" for the state of Kentucky, however, no major insurance carriers currently offer this coverage in the state of Kentucky. This makes me wonder how anyone is driving in Kentucky with a financed vehicle, and keeping their lean holders satisfied.
Is there a solution to this issue that I have overlooked? If not, I can say that I will be unable to ever "go online" as an UBER partner, until this issue is resolved.


----------



## Slon (Dec 25, 2015)

Yeah. So - don't drive in Phase 1. Go sit in a parking lot waiting for a fare.

Solved.


----------



## hustle and drive (Feb 3, 2016)

Still a couple of issues, 
1. How does this stand legally with my finance company/lein holder that requires that there is FULL comp/collision on the vehicle.
2. What about coverage for things like hail damage, the wind blows a shopping cart into my car, my car catches fire, etc?


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

You're right, you're screwed and can't drive. Set up a Google Alert for TNC Gap coverage in KY, something like that. Follow the legislature if they are introducing a bill soon. I bet most states will have it by the end of the year.


----------



## hustle and drive (Feb 3, 2016)

that's what I figured. 


5 Star Guy said:


> You're right, you're screwed and can't drive. Set up a Google Alert for TNC Gap coverage in KY, something like that. Follow the legislature if they are introducing a bill soon. I bet most states will have it by the end of the year.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

hustle and drive said:


> Hello, I have just completed my sign up process to become an UBER partner. However, there is one issue that is preventing me from driving.
> It seems that UBER's current insurance policy only covers the driver with *liability *insurance during the unmatched phase (phase 1), while waiting for a ride request. My current insurance carrier is one of the largest in the country and they will not cover me while online on the UBER partner app (this is understandable). This leaves me with UBER's "liability only" policy while awaiting a ride request.
> My car is currently financed, and they require for there to be *full comprehensive and collision* on the vehicle at ALL times as long as the vehicle is financed by myself (as do all other auto lean holders/financiers).
> I have looked into getting "Rideshare Gap Coverage" for the state of Kentucky, however, no major insurance carriers currently offer this coverage in the state of Kentucky. This makes me wonder how anyone is driving in Kentucky with a financed vehicle, and keeping their lean holders satisfied.
> Is there a solution to this issue that I have overlooked? If not, I can say that I will be unable to ever "go online" as an UBER partner, until this issue is resolved.


Welcome to commercial driving. There's already a few drivers that are still making car payments on their totaled out vehicles. Driving for many years, I can give you some very good advice. DONT TRUST Uber's word, and Listen to your insurance agent.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Never tell your insurance company you are doing this, they have the right to toss you, even if you don't Youber after you tell them. If you are not sure about your coverage Google your state and Youber, only a few states have the insurance that everyone needs to do this.


----------



## hustle and drive (Feb 3, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> Never tell your insurance company you are doing this, they have the right to toss you, even if you don't Youber after you tell them. If you are not sure about your coverage Google your state and Youber, only a few states have the insurance that everyone needs to do this.


well, i just told my insurance company that i was thinking about signing up to drive with uber and that I wanted to check coverage. My insurance company actually offers rideshare gap coverage for several states, just not the one that I live. However, they are not aware that I actually signed up as an UBER partner. But I have never driven for UBER and will not until this issue is resolved.

They never mentioned anything about "dropping me, if i do" during the conversation.

Hopefully they don't drop me for "asking questions"


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Gecko is the worst, these companies drop you faster than you can hang up the phone. Never call them, the info you need is online in the news these days.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

If you don't disclose, that is insurance fraud. You need a commercial livery policy to be truly covered. This has been beaten to death in the insurance threads.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Are the rates in your area even worth driving for? Even if they are, Uber will soon drop those rates. You're way better off doing something that will actually reward you with anything near minimum wage.


----------



## hustle and drive (Feb 3, 2016)

I agree, that's one of the reasons why I WILL NOT drive for Uber until 1 of 2 things happen...

1. Rideshare Gap coverage is offered in my state

or

2. UBER extends it's comp/collision coverage to cover phase I of the trip. 

Until then, my car will not be a rideshare vehicle


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

You never mention you're doing this in a state that does not have the TNC Gap coverage, which are most states. Yes, if you are asked by someone at the insurance company, not an auto body shop, appraiser, or insurance agent then you would need to disclose you do this or that is fraud. The problem is the companies are asking now when you file a claim, even for a broken windshield or when you renew. That's when they will get you. Yes it has been beaten to death and there are millions of drivers who will get screwed for not knowing this.


----------



## hustle and drive (Feb 3, 2016)

Greguzzi said:


> Are the rates in your area even worth driving for? Even if they are, Uber will soon drop those rates. You're way better off doing something that will actually reward you with anything near minimum wage.


UBER just dropped rates here to $1 a mile.

between this and the added cost of rideshare gap insurance (when it gets offered in my state), will make it almost a joke to try and financially make sense.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

hustle and drive said:


> UBER just dropped rates here to $1 a mile.
> 
> between this and the added cost of rideshare gap insurance (when it gets offered in my state), will make it almost a joke to try and financially make sense.


Be smart and run away.


----------



## hustle and drive (Feb 3, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> You never mention you're doing this in a state that does not have the TNC Gap coverage, which are most states. Yes, if you are asked by someone at the insurance company, not an auto body shop, appraiser, or insurance agent then you would need to disclose you do this or that is fraud. The problem is the companies are asking now when you file a claim, even for a broken windshield or when you renew. That's when they will get you. Yes it has been beaten to death and there are millions of drivers who will get screwed for not knowing this.


Just for clarification, I HAVE NEVER actually driven for UBER. I have only signed up as a driver. I have never actually DONE IT. So , technically the vehicle is NOT being used for commercial purposes (nor has it ever) , i've never even pressed the "go online" icon on the app.

That's funny that you mention the above quote. USAA has actually posted an article titled "Insight:ridesharing requires coverage. " on their own website. The second to last paragraph in the article actually states, "If you're a USAA-insured driver thinking about working for a TNC, you should know you are not covered by your personal auto policy_* during the unmatched phase of the ride-sharing process*_"

Why would they say that you are not insured during the "unmatched phase" if their true intention is to drop you like a bad habit?

*Insight: Ridesharing Requires Coverage*
‎04-02-2015 08:24 AM










Ridesharing companies such as Uber® and Lyft® are working to build up their ranks, and one of their strongest recruiting efforts is aimed at military members.

The rapid rise in popularity of these services in big cities is creating many job opportunities as drivers. If you're thinking about signing up to join the "sharing economy," we suggest you make sure you and your car have appropriate insurance coverage.

Ridesharing companies, more formally known as "transportation network companies" (TNC), use online links or smartphone apps to connect passengers with drivers who use their personal vehicles as alternative taxicabs.

Uber has been particularly ambitious in targeting current uniformed personnel, veterans and their spouses. Last year, it launched an initiative called UberMilitary that aims to employ 50,000 members of the military community by early 2016. The company reported in mid-February that it had hired 10,000.

The sales pitch by Uber is that, by attaching themselves to the company, military members become self-employed transportation entrepreneurs with the flexibility to work full time or part time. In appealing to spouses, the company makes a valid point that frequent household moves - an integral part of military life - make it difficult to have a traditional job.

There are insurance considerations to keep in mind.

Ridesharing drivers are typically covered by their personal auto insurance prior to activating the TNC's mobile app and then by a commercial insurance policy when they are matched with a passenger. Between those events - after turning on the mobile app but before connecting with a passenger - they may face an insurance coverage gap.

Colorado was the first state requiring TNCs to provide primary coverage to drivers in the "unmatched" phase if coverage is not available through another source. That state's law sets minimum coverage limits, which may not be sufficient to adequately protect a TNC driver in the event of a claim.

If you're a USAA-insured driver thinking about working for a TNC, you should know you are not covered by your personal auto policy during the unmatched phase of the ride-sharing process.

USAA now offers this gap coverage for drivers in certain states. USAA members interested in obtaining ridesharing coverage can learn more by calling 1-800-531-8722.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

USAA does offer the optional TNC Gap Coverage in some states including MA now. People need to know they need that policy so they're completely covered and could be screwed without it.



hustle and drive said:


> USAA now offers this gap coverage for drivers in certain states. USAA members interested in obtaining ridesharing coverage can learn more by calling 1-800-531-8722.


----------



## Novus Caesar (Dec 15, 2015)

USAA does offer the Ride Share coverage. They realize they need to do this because the average Joe Schmoe is going to do it anyway, so they might as well make money off it. Otherwise Joe Schmoe gets in an accident and just says he was out for a ride. No mention of working for Uber.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

My only issue is the few companies that do offer this new optional policy do not have it in every state yet.


----------



## Novus Caesar (Dec 15, 2015)

State laws affect this. For instance, in SC, insurance cannot charge you to replace a cracked windshield. In Georgia, they can. All bureaucracy.


----------



## hustle and drive (Feb 3, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> My only issue is the few companies that do offer this new optional policy do not have it in every state yet.


Agreed, that is my issue.


----------



## Slon (Dec 25, 2015)

hustle and drive said:


> 2. UBER extends it's comp/collision coverage to cover phase I of the trip.
> 
> Until then, my car will not be a rideshare vehicle


This will NEVER happen unless Uber is forced to do so by law.

This would go against their operational model of signing up as many drivers as possible.

The reason you are covered in Phase 2 and 3 is that Uber is essentially being paid at that time.

Uber is not making any money when you are driving around in Phase 1. They aren't about to give you "free" insurance.


----------



## hustle and drive (Feb 3, 2016)

I just sent an e-mail to UBER and told them that I no longer wish to be an UBER partner due to this issue.


----------



## hustle and drive (Feb 3, 2016)

Slon said:


> This will NEVER happen unless Uber is forced to do so by law.
> 
> This would go against their operational model of signing up as many drivers as possible.
> 
> ...


The problem is that I can't even BUY gap coverage insurance in my state!!!!!

Nobody is looking for free insurance.


----------



## Slon (Dec 25, 2015)

hustle and drive said:


> The problem is that I can't even BUY gap coverage insurance in my state!!!!!
> 
> Nobody is looking for free insurance.


They don't care about you.

That is the most important thing you need to understand. Once you grasp this everything else starts to make sense.

They will laugh at your email as they probably already replaced you several times over.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

They are forced to do so by law in OH and NC. It looks like it was close to passing in CA and from I was able to find CA will offer the Gap option like the few states that have it now. I'm sure the Gap will be offered in all states they operate in this year.


----------



## Slon (Dec 25, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> They are forced to do so by law in OH and NC. It looks like it was close to passing in CA and from I was able to find CA will offer the Gap option like the few states that have it now. I'm sure the Gap will be offered in all states they operate in this year.


I do hope so - I find the insurance Uber provides absolutely absurd and Lyft is even worse.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

hustle and drive said:


> Hello, I have just completed my sign up process to become an UBER partner. However, there is one issue that is preventing me from driving.
> It seems that UBER's current insurance policy only covers the driver with *liability *insurance during the unmatched phase (phase 1), while waiting for a ride request. My current insurance carrier is one of the largest in the country and they will not cover me while online on the UBER partner app (this is understandable). This leaves me with UBER's "liability only" policy while awaiting a ride request.
> My car is currently financed, and they require for there to be *full comprehensive and collision* on the vehicle at ALL times as long as the vehicle is financed by myself (as do all other auto lean holders/financiers).
> I have looked into getting "Rideshare Gap Coverage" for the state of Kentucky, however, no major insurance carriers currently offer this coverage in the state of Kentucky. This makes me wonder how anyone is driving in Kentucky with a financed vehicle, and keeping their lean holders satisfied.
> Is there a solution to this issue that I have overlooked? If not, I can say that I will be unable to ever "go online" as an UBER partner, until this issue is resolved.


Most lien holders will NOT provide financing on a vehicle that will be used for commercial use. Check the contract you signed when you took the loan.
If they find out that you're ubering, they may immediately notify your insurance company and may repossess the vehicle.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Unfortunately I learned the hard way. First thing is never let your insurance company know you're driving for Uber and If I m in an accident and do not have passengers in the car, there is no b way Im disclosing the information I was online waiting for a request from Uber. I also will never admit my passengers are Uber passengers. they are "my friends". I totaled my brand new Lexus while driving for Uber and my passengerspassengers, as well as myself ,still have not had Uber reach out to us. Not to mention their insurance company is in Virginia so they have to hire a third party out of state adjuster. It took 4 weeks to get them out here 2. They refused to give me a car rental.plus I was not allowed, at that time, to drive with Uber with a car rental plus they wanted to charge me $1,000 deductible? Not worth the hassle


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> Unfortunately I learned the hard way. First thing is never let your insurance company know you're driving for Uber and If I m in an accident and do not have passengers in the car, there is no b way Im disclosing the information I was online waiting for a request from Uber. I also will never admit my passengers are Uber passengers. they are "my friends". I totaled my brand new Lexus while driving for Uber and my passengerspassengers, as well as myself ,still have not had Uber reach out to us. Not to mention their insurance company is in Virginia so they have to hire a third party out of state adjuster. It took 4 weeks to get them out here 2. They refused to give me a car rental.plus I was not allowed, at that time, to drive with Uber with a car rental plus they wanted to charge me $1,000 deductible? Not worth the hassle


Geez, that's horrible. Spread the word. I hope everyone on here finally gets it, you're screwed. I paid 2K for a rental car since I didn't have coverage and my car took almost two [months] to get fixed. Just a regular accident, I wasn't working.


----------



## Slon (Dec 25, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> Unfortunately I learned the hard way. First thing is never let your insurance company know you're driving for Uber and If I m in an accident and do not have passengers in the car, there is no b way Im disclosing the information I was online waiting for a request from Uber. I also will never admit my passengers are Uber passengers. they are "my friends". I totaled my brand new Lexus while driving for Uber and my passengerspassengers, as well as myself ,still have not had Uber reach out to us. Not to mention their insurance company is in Virginia so they have to hire a third party out of state adjuster. It took 4 weeks to get them out here 2. They refused to give me a car rental.plus I was not allowed, at that time, to drive with Uber with a car rental plus they wanted to charge me $1,000 deductible? Not worth the hassle


What exactly were you expecting?

Uber to give you a rental to drive in? Not charge a deductible?

I mean - come on. Be reasonable.

WTF are you doing driving for Uber in a brand new Lexus?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Geez, that's horrible. Spread the word. I hope everyone on here finally gets it, you're screwed. I paid 2K for a rental car since I didn't have coverage and my car took almost two [months] to get fixed. Just a regular accident, I wasn't working.

well I have car rental coverage on my personal policy. So I get a free car rental if im in an accident. however, my agent said I was crazy if I thought she would cover any part of this. Apparently there is a clause in all individual policies that says if you're transporting paying passengers it voids your policy. Therefore I could not get a car rental through my car insurance and Uber refused to give me one. The car was going to take 6 weeks to fix. Plus the four weeks that I already waited to get the adjustor out ? I would have been out of work for two and a half months and then they want $1,000? Hell no! I told my shop to find a way to total out the car and I went out and bought a 4runner. The way I saw it, I would never been able come up with $1,000 for the deductible . I had just returned back to my regular job after being out for 7 months, for surgeries they laid me off 1 week later. so total, it would have been a year without working. so even if they would have fixed it, I would have had the bank come and get it, due to the $1000 deductible, or my shop could total it out but either way,I had to go out and get a new car LoL


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Slon said:


> What exactly were you expecting?
> 
> Uber to give you a rental to drive in? Not charge a deductible?
> 
> ...


Well hello Mr judgemental. I have car rental coverage on my policy and I would think since their employees are driving there be some alternative form of transportation so they can continue working, to afford the $1,000 deductible. How are you supposed to come up with $1,000 deductible if you're not working? Who has $1,000 deductibles anyways? with as many drivers they have out there, the possibility of accidents are pretty good but let's kick them while they're down? Not give them any other transportation to work and with no income coming in, let's rape them with $1,000 deductible? Car rental coverage is only like $5 a month, added to an insurance policy. As for the Lexus, if you must know . . . I bought the new Lexus two weeks prior to that,when I had my regular job and then I got laid off a week after that so I fell back on this just to keep income coming in. any other questions you have for me sir? OTE="Slon, post: 804914, member: 39412"]What exactly were you expecting?

Uber to give you a rental to drive in? Not charge a deductible?

I mean - come on. Be reasonable.

WTF are you doing driving for Uber in a brand new Lexus?[/QUOTE]
Omg


Slon said:


> What exactly were you expecting?
> 
> Uber to give you a rental to drive in? Not charge a deductible?
> 
> ...


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Unbelieveable. On top of that, if all of that wasn't bad enough, you would be paying the interest on the loan for your totaled car you no longer own. The idea of the new gap insurance policy covers everything in an accident the same way it would if you weren't working.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> Unbelieveable. On top of that, if all of that wasn't bad enough, you would be paying the interest on the loan for your totaled car you no longer own. The idea of the new gap insurance policy covers everything in an accident the same way it would if you weren't working.


Well uber insurance company paid off the car. No, I take that back. They paid off everything except I think $3,000 but then my gap insurance through Lexus financial covered the rest. Now if I had gap insurance through my private insurance agent, on my vehicle, it would not have been covered but since it was through Lexus it did payout


----------



## Slon (Dec 25, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> Well hello Mr judgemental. I have car rental coverage on my policy and I would think since their employees are driving there be some alternative form of transportation so they can continue working, to afford the $1,000 deductible. How are you supposed to come up with $1,000 deductible if you're not working? Who has $1,000 deductibles anyways? with as many drivers they have out there, the possibility of accidents are pretty good but let's kick them while they're down? Not give them any other transportation to work and with no income coming in, let's rape them with $1,000 deductible? Car rental coverage is only like $5 a month, added to an insurance policy. As for the Lexus, if you must know . . . I bought the new Lexus two weeks prior to that,when I had my regular job and then I got laid off a week after that so I fell back on this just to keep income coming in. any other questions you have for me sir?


You could afford a Lexus but no savings to cover a 1k deductible? Wow you sure planned that well.

My personal deductible is actually 2.5k as it more than halves my insurance premium vs $500.

You're not an Uber employee. Why in the world should they care about you? What do you think Uber is? A public services non profit?

You're replaceable by pretty much anyone without too much of a criminal past. You think Uber cares that they lost you as a driver? They don't. They have already replaced you. Why would Uber pay $5/m for rental coverage? That's dumb. You crash your car and can't drive? Your problem. Plenty of other drivers still driving and Uber saved $5/m by not covering you.

The delusion of some drivers here is painful - you think Uber should give a shit about you. You're looking at a corporate entity from a moral and emotional standpoint. That doesn't work.

Just be glad you were driving for Uber and not Lyft. Their deductible is $2,500. Given your level of financial planning it seems you'd need to sell your kidney to pay that off.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Slon said:


> You could afford a Lexus but no savings to cover a 1k deductible? Wow you sure planned that well.
> 
> My personal deductible is actually 2.5k as it more than halves my insurance premium vs $500.
> 
> ...


I think the point is everyone here until recently and most drivers out there are under the impression they are covered by this 1M policy. New drivers and current drivers when they get their 1099 should be given an insurance fact sheet that explains everything. Let people decide if this is right for them, after they get the correct information.


----------



## Slon (Dec 25, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> I think the point is everyone here until recently and most drivers out there are under the impression they are covered by this 1M policy. New drivers and current drivers when they get their 1099 should be given an insurance fact sheet that explains everything. Let people decide if this is right for them, after they get the correct information.


And they are! For Liability.

That is HUGE. Uber will pay for your liability even if you are at fault and have done so in the past. You realize that the core of the policy is essentially about protecting you and Uber from getting sued by your passenger for your poor driving right?

The fact that they provide collision coverage to you when you have collision coverage on your own policy is just the icing on the cake.

If Uber covered Phase 1 it'd be as good as you should reasonable expect from a ridesharing service. No deductible would be nice - but prone to be abused.

As far as sending people "Explain it Like I am Five" guide about what Uber insurance does and does not cover and so on - why should they? Which part of "Uber does not care about you and you are replaceable." do you not grasp?

There in no benefit for Uber in drivers being clearly educated about what is and what isn't covered.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

And they are! For Liability.

That is HUGE. Uber will pay for your liability even if you are at fault and have done so in the past. You realize that the core of the policy is essentially about protecting you and Uber from getting sued by your passenger for your poor driving right?

The fact that they provide collision coverage to you when you have collision coverage on your own policy is just the icing on the cake.

If Uber covered Phase 1 it'd be as good as you should reasonable expect from a ridesharing service. No deductible would be nice - but prone to be abused.

As far as sending people "Explain it Like I am Five" guide about what Uber insurance does and does not cover and so on - why should they? Which part of "Uber does not care about you and you are replaceable." do you not grasp?

There in no benefit for Uber in drivers being clearly educated about what is and what isn't covered.[/QUOTE]

Good God. So what part of, I was laid off a week after I bought the car did you not understand? So no, I did not have $1,000 laying around and I honestly didn't think about the insurance aspect of it when I signed up I was just in survival mode. No I didn't expect a 0 deductible but I sure as heck wasn't expecting $1,000 deductible when I wouldn't be able to work for 2 months but I'm glad you have your whole life in order and everything is perfect for you. I mean I'm assuming it is, since you feel you have the right to judge other people. Clearly they don't go over the insurance stuff when you sign up. You act like its a privilege for us if they cover us. They kind of don't have a choice since our individual policies don't cover us and it is illegal to drive without insurance. So yes it would be nice if they explained the policy when you signed up because we are used to our own policies which are clearly different from theirs . Just because we're irreplaceable doesn't mean they have to be Assholes to us and not explain the policies or not answer emails when we have questions? 
I can tell you this , they are walking some some very thin lines when it comes to legalities. it definitely is an extremely shady company. and I think since we are driving our own car and our insurance does not cover us absolutely they should explain what we're in for.we should know that if we total our car, we're screwed. If They were providing a car it wouldnt matter. We wouldnt need to really understand the policy but this is our car. absolutely we have every right to understand the policy.

I am done with this conversation but for the record yes I would much rather drive for lyfe anytime. I never have issues with them and they seem to be more driver oriented. Like Uber isn't already screwing us over bad enough, now they are falsifying their information to get out of paying what they owe us??


----------



## Tino (Nov 21, 2015)

Any recommendations for Commercial Ins in DFW?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

hustle and drive said:


> Hello, I have just completed my sign up process to become an UBER partner. However, there is one issue that is preventing me from driving.
> It seems that UBER's current insurance policy only covers the driver with *liability *insurance during the unmatched phase (phase 1), while waiting for a ride request. My current insurance carrier is one of the largest in the country and they will not cover me while online on the UBER partner app (this is understandable). This leaves me with UBER's "liability only" policy while awaiting a ride request.
> My car is currently financed, and they require for there to be *full comprehensive and collision* on the vehicle at ALL times as long as the vehicle is financed by myself (as do all other auto lean holders/financiers).
> I have looked into getting "Rideshare Gap Coverage" for the state of Kentucky, however, no major insurance carriers currently offer this coverage in the state of Kentucky. This makes me wonder how anyone is driving in Kentucky with a financed vehicle, and keeping their lean holders satisfied.
> Is there a solution to this issue that I have overlooked? If not, I can say that I will be unable to ever "go online" as an UBER partner, until this issue is resolved.


When the pax exits the car, turn off app. Drive to where you wish to wait, exit car, turn on app, stay out of car until you have a request.


----------

